# Octopus walks on land



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Read a story recently about an Octopus walking on land. I am really intrigued by these fella's. They are one of the most fascinating creatures on the planet IMO. Their intelligence level is just amazing. Anyway thought I'd share the story and video. Here's the story: Land-Walking Octopus Explained [Video] | Octopus Chronicles, Scientific American Blog Network and the video:*






*I figured I'd add a few more interesting vid's to make it a worthwhile thread. Hope you enjoy!*


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Agreed on how amazing these creatures are. Another cephalapod that is absolutely incredible is the cuttlefish.(hard to say which is cooler, I believe they both have some of the largest brain/body size ratios found on earth) There's a show called Nova Kings of Camouflage that may not have aired around here, but can be found on the net. It's a series, but I've only seen the cuttlefish episode:

Video: Kings of Camouflage | Watch NOVA Online | PBS Video

I had an HD copy of this and it was one of the most enthralling videos I have ever seen. Their intelligence and color changing abilities blew me away. Hope this isn't a threadjack since they are both in the same family and similarly awesome. If you haven't seen that episode I strongly suggest you try to track it down. I think I remember from before that the PBS link above didn't work for me from home.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was actually going to add a couple Cuttlefish vid's originally, but didn't get to it. Thanks for adding that link, I think fits in just fine. I love these kind of shows! The Cuttlefish is indeed just as fascinating , if not more so, than the Octopus for sure. I bet it is super cool to see in HD, unfortunately I don't have HD lol I have seen alot of Nova's shows, but think I missed this one....so going to go watch it now lol Thanks again!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent post!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great videos, thanks for posting. Anyone remember a story about the octopus at the Vancouver Aquarium getting out of it's tank by prying the top open, and feeding on crabs in a neighbouring tank, then returning home? Would've been some years ago...
Fascinating critters!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

anyone know if you can keep a dwarf version of these in a small marine setup?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> anyone know if you can keep a dwarf version of these in a small marine setup?


Octopus don't live long in the aquarium. If you're not a biologist it's not worth it imo


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool as it would be, I have to agree with Joker's comment. I'm sure you would have to have the tank sealed pretty darn good as they are obviously escape artist and can get thru just about any gap or hole.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

old thread bump for some interesting vids


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Way to much time on your hands.....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

way too many cool thread to leave in the past too lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahah...Dwarf Octopus are actually fairly common in the hobby. On the more advanced end of the marine hobby of course, and always a risk of an ink crash. Because of that and the fact that it is an OCTOPUS, it would have to be kept alone for the most part...booooring 

Cephalopods are very very smart. The entire plot of Manifold:Time (a famous Hard Sci-Fi novel) revolves around sending a genetically modified squid to colonize a comet. More adapted to colonize the universe than us :bigsmile: Oh, and the Octopus that squirted out the surveillance camera that watched its tank so it could escape without the keepers knowing after it was caught the first time? :bigsmile:


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

That and their relatively short lifespans.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Great videos, thanks for posting. Anyone remember a story about the octopus at the Vancouver Aquarium getting out of it's tank by prying the top open, and feeding on crabs in a neighbouring tank, then returning home? Would've been some years ago...
> Fascinating critters!!


Yup, I remember that one.

There's also another story about one research assistant who would always bang on the octopus tanks when he walked through their room and so they got into the habit of spitting water at him and ONLY him. Left everyone else alone but that one guy. He's lucky he didn't do that to chimps cause they throw their own feces at people they don't like.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Amazing! Thanks for posting!


----------

